# Front driver side tire has tpms check



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

3year 36000 miles.....base coverage which would include the tpm senders.

However.....check all the tire pressures.....there is a chance they were rotated but nobody 'relearned' the system and the low tire is not actually on the left front corner.

Also, 28 psi is low enough to set the light.......correct pressure is on the door decal.

Rob


----------



## Intellinovice1 (Nov 4, 2017)

Thanks Rob, usually it takes 24 to 25 to make the light come on. I did take post off the battery to do a reset and all the tires gave me a reading except front driver side again after driving a bit. The tires haven't been rotated for awhile.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Removing the battery cable will not reset the monitor position.

Simply put, there is a central tps transceiver....it speaks to each of the monitors and receives information. Each monitor, in the wheel, also transmits and receives.....they receive a request signal from the central (in car) transceiver and broadcast a identifier number and tire pressure.

The in car unit remembers the position of each identifier number and that information remains imprinted until a 'relearn' procedure, using a handheld transmitter to 'wake up' each sensor, is performed.

Battery disconnection does nothing as the sensor position is 'burned in' untill reset as described.

Rob


----------



## Intellinovice1 (Nov 4, 2017)

Thanks Rob, so should I get a relearn device off Amazon and do it myself or take it to a tire shop and have it done?


----------



## mechguy78 (Jun 6, 2016)

Intellinovice1 said:


> Thanks Rob, so should I get a relearn device off Amazon and do it myself or take it to a tire shop and have it done?


Based on your description above I would take it in. Sounds like you may have a dead sensor in one of the wheels. As Rob stated the location on the dash may not be correct if a relearn wasn’t done at the last tire rotation. 

If you are doing your tire rotations yourself, I would definitely order the tool to do the relearn with in the future.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

As Rob indicated, you need to check all the tires and not rely on the indication on the dashboard. 

I've had the most problems with rear tires. A nail lying on it's side on the road isn't a threat. But the front wheels can kick it up and the rear runs over it while it's bouncing around.


----------



## blackbird (Nov 6, 2017)

A quick way to check would be to get a quality mechanical gauge and make sure they're all aired up to proper levels. I'm pretty sure that on my '14 diesel the low pressure warning does come on around 28 psi but can be different depending on the original tires and pressure recommended on the tire placard.

If your tires have been rotate and don't match the position on the dash you would need to do a re-learn. On my older Cobalt you can put the car in learning mode and then change the air pressure in each tire in the correct order going around the car (either airing up or letting air out) until the sensor sees the change and reports to the receiver module, which then recognizes where the sensor is at, horn beeps and you move on to the next wheel and repeat.

Someone else can chime in as I'm not sure if the first gen Cruze still supports that or you have to use a magnet/tool to hold near the tire stem to "turn on" each sensor so the receiver module can see it (the starting at one corner and working around the car as the horn beeps is still the same). I picked up one of the cheap aftermarket activation tools available online as I needed it for newer Cadillacs and it works well on the Cruze.

If your dealer or a local tire shop will do it for free that's another option if you find they're out of order and don't match the dash display. They _should_ reset the system if you ever pay them or get free rotations. If you do your own rotations the cheap electronic tools is worth the cost as it makes the procedure quick and easy.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

blackbird said:


> On my older Cobalt you can put the car in learning mode and then change the air pressure in each tire in the correct order going around the car (either airing up or letting air out) until the sensor sees the change and reports to the receiver module, which then recognizes where the sensor is at, horn beeps and you move on to the next wheel and repeat.
> 
> Someone else can chime in as I'm not sure if the first gen Cruze still supports that


2011 did. I don't think anything after that would. You had to use the tool.


----------

